# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Πρόβλημα με τηλεόραση LG

## fmike

Καλημέρα παιδιά
Έχω πρόβλημα με τηλεόραση LG 37LH3000-ZA.AEUDLJG.Κάνω αυτόματη εγκατάσταση και βρίσκει όλα τα κανάλια εκτός από ΕΤ1,ΝΕΤ,ΕΤ3 και τα τοπικά(περιοχή Καρδίτσας).
Τι συμβαίνει?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Καλησπέρα.
Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα η τηλεόρασή σου, να ψαχτείς με τη λήψη.
Μπορεί να είναι κάποια τοπική παρεμβολή στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι.
Προσπάθησε να περάσεις το κανάλι της ΕΡΤ χειροκίνητα.
Επίσης αν έχεις κανέναν ενισχυτή ξεκίνα από εκεί, μήπως έχεις κακές ρυθμίσεις.

----------

